# Should I go bigger !



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Ok, you guys all know, I been cycling a 90G tank for the past few weeks

I bought a brand new 180G drilled tank dual overflows and brand new Montery Stand 2 months ago. We sold it, got everything back out of it, because of the size where we originally planned on putting it changed, going from our living room, into a 10'x10' bedroom/ office

So I bought the 90G tank new, and now want a larger tank again. I bought the 90G because it would make a good reef SW tank, it's drilled, and would be a perfect size. For FW, I just think it's small with a 4' foot print

I built the stand and sump, and now ordered a Fuval FX6 canister filter

I'm thinking now, since I'm going with a canister filter. To get rid over the 90G drilled tank, for $400 with stand, and buy a new 125G tank for $400, build the stand myself, use the new canister filter I got, and just buy 6' lights now and we'll the 4' lights I just bought

So my thought is, for the cost of building a stand, and a few more rocks etc, I'd have a larger system I'd be happy with

I have 7 more bags of black sand brand new, so I'm good on the sand

What are your thoughts?


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

I think you've got it BAD bud!!!


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

This is how I ended up with 7 tanks up and running a few years ago 

I ended it last year at a 180SW reef tank, and got so burnt out from the hobby, got out of it for the past year 

I just ordered the 125G from Aqueon , it will be here Wednesday next week 

Since I know the bacteria grow on the bio balls and media in the sump, I'm going to keep cycling the 90G until the tank comes in, then transfer the media and water into the 125 and canister filter, and try to keep the cycle going , not sure , lol

I ordered it not drilled, so the canister filter will just run up over the top like usual

I may decide to drill the back of the 125 for the return line , but probably not. The glass shouldn't be tempered, but I'll probably just keep it like it is

So 125G tank will be here next week!


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

The answer to the question is always YES!


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks, I just needed to hear it! 

Tank will be here Wednesday , can't wait ! I'm heading over to Home Depot now to buy the lumber to build the stand

I pretty much have everything , just need to order a 6' light, and a new back ground if I wanted to do another back ground. I may just paint the back black on the outside


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

Lol...you do have it bad! Can't blame you though, I bought a 4' 75 gallon tank and stand and collected most of the needed equipment then changed my mind after finding the 125 tank and stand for just a couple hundred more. I don't regret it one bit after putting it all together. The 6' footprint is soooo much better! You don't need any more height than a 125 gives you if going with Mbuna and now can add 5 species and a group of Synodontis. And don't drill it.

Transferring water will give you no benefit...transferring media will be difficult to maintain any bacteria colony as it will be very delicate for awhile. Best thing you can do is to add the new FX6 canister to your cycling 90 gallon for a month then transferring it to the 125 to start the cycle. Should only take a week after that.

Personally I wouldn't get the 6' LED, they are pretty expensive. Two 2' Current Satellite + or Satellite + Pro will work just fine. Remember it is not a reef tank so the 4' of combined lighting is plenty of light. 140 lbs of sand is more than enough, but you'll want more rock. Shoot for 120 - 140 lbs. Your 90 gallon will make a fantastic species tank if you can justify it. You could do a beautiful Demosani species tank like you originally wanted.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Hahahahahaha go bigger bro...nothing wrong with that...


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks Roger That, I appreciate the feedback. I'm really excited, I wanted it from the begging , not sure why I paid $400 for a drilled 90G new, when I could have gotten the 125 not drilled for the same price. I don't know what I was thinking. I just have to forget about SW. It's been messing me up for the past 2 months

jimmie, I see in your sig you had a 150. I all most bought the 150 today. It's 30" tall. But they wanted $750 for the 150 and $400 for the 125.
I figured the Mbuna wouldn't need a taller tank, just the length, but I really like taller tanks.

I'm going to build the stand at 39" so it will put the 125 at eye level

The stand on my 90G is at 38", but the 90G is 2" taller then the 125


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

yes there is a jump in pricing once you are above 125 gals. That is why I now have a 125 and not a 150 to replace the old 150 which broke the top trim.

I really do like the 6' footprint over the 4', and actually like the effect of only 4' of light over it. Unless you are SW or planted, too much light is not always a good thing.

Think your logic is sound, and plus, you get to make a new stand! That is like a new opportunity every time!


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

fltekdiver said:


> Thanks Roger That, I appreciate the feedback. I'm really excited, I wanted it from the begging , not sure why I paid $400 for a drilled 90G new, when I could have gotten the 125 not drilled for the same price. I don't know what I was thinking. I just have to forget about SW. It's been messing me up for the past 2 months
> 
> jimmie, I see in your sig you had a 150. I all most bought the 150 today. It's 30" tall. But they wanted $750 for the 150 and $400 for the 125.
> I figured the Mbuna wouldn't need a taller tank, just the length, but I really like taller tanks.
> ...


Well bro I still have the 150gl haps and peacocks haha haha haha


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Nice ! The 125 is coming along nice! Stand is framed, and skinned
Today I'll trim and paint it, finish it off except I'll still have to make the doors and canopy

I pick the tank up Wednesday!

We sold the 90G drilled tank yesterday, with the stand I built, sump, return pump, everything minus the lights, sand, and decorations, for $600

We're leaving Wednesday afternoon with our camper through the weekend, so I'm just picking up the 125 that morning, and dropping it off at the house before we leave for vacation over the holiday

I'll be all excited to get home Sunday and hook up the new canister filter, fI'll it and start the cycle !


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Changed my mind again ! Ha, omg, 4 tanks in a month, lol !

Ordered the 150 gallon ! I figured the 125 was $400 plus $200 for the back ground

The 150 is $650.00 and I'll either DIY my own background because the tank is 30" tall, or paint the back black like I did on my reef tanks

So the tank thus week is a 150 !


----------



## rawdealla (Jun 9, 2015)

I purchased a 120 4' X 2' almost six months ago for my peacocks and haps. I was actually upgrading from a 55 and i had options like you, but i preferred depth vs. length. Its a Mainland that i caught for for $460 and after contemplating building a stand, I finally sucked it up and purchased the Mainland stand which i got on sale for 250 after tax(what a steal for me). Last weekend i caught another deal on 80lbs of tahitian cichlid sand which i paid 60 bucks for. I'm ordering the filters (fx6 and rena xp4) next but I'm caught on which LED's to get. Black sand and black background so i need some nice lights to set my setup off. Any Suggestions?


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

That's a nice tank
I had a 120 drilled SW, it's a nice size, I upgraded from my 120 to the 180

I just sold A brand new 180 drilled last month with a new Monterey stand. Beautiful stand.

I build my stands because I raise them. I just spent over $200 building the one formy 150, but I made the stand at 39" tall.
I built it for my 125, which was 23" tall, had I known I was going with a 150, I would have lowered the stand height to 37" or 36"

I bought Current USA LED Plus, for the 90G. I just returned them to Amazon, but me personally I don't think their enough for a 24" tank like you have.

Since I just bought a 30" tall tank, I'm now looking into the Current USA Orbit LED. The Orbit Pro has higher PAR values, more geared for SW reef tanks. Since I don't need high Par values, I'm more interested in the Spectrum to show the cichlids colors. I'm looking into 10k with Anitics.

I'm assuming your going non planted ? If so, you'll want a different spektrum of LEDs


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

I just picked up 2x Current USA Orbit 36"-48" LEDs with ramp timers On Black Friday sale for $110 a pc !

They should be nice for a 30" tall tank.

I'm looking into a 2nd filter now also. I'm thinking something to be a secondary filter to the FX6


----------

